# Compatibilité Multiprise parafoudre APC et CPL



## utc (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, je souhaiterai acheter une multiprise  APC (la PF8VNT3-FR) pour prot&#233;ger le mac  de la foudre (tous les acc&#232;s, m&#234;me le t&#233;l&#233;phone par le modem)

comme j'utilise un r&#233;seau CPL je souhaiterai savoir s'il n'y a pas d'incompatibilit&#233; entre la prise et le CPL (Courant Porteur de Ligne).

J'ai donc contact&#233; APC et voici leur r&#233;ponse :   

"_J'ai regarde en ce qui concerne le filtrage de PF8VNT3-FR et le signal CPL. Si je ne me trompe pas le signal CPL est de 3 kHz et le filtrage de PF8VNT3-FR commence &#224; 100 kHz. Ceci dit qu'&#224; priori il n'y aurait pas de probl&#232;me &#224; utiliser ce surtenseur avec CPL mais je peux pas vous garantir le passage &#224; 100% du signal._"

Donc en th&#233;orie c'est OK, mais ........

Il faudrait que je puisse faire l'essai, mais je ne connais personne dans le m&#234;me cas.

*Macg&#233; et ses nombreux utilisateurs devrait pouvoir m'aider. *

Quand pensez vous ?


----------



## Al_Copett (27 Juillet 2006)

Sans &#234;tre un grand gourou des CPL, faire passer des d&#233;bits de plusieurs Mbits/s dans un spectre de fr&#233;quences de 3 kHz va largement &#224; l'encontre de tout ce que l'on m'a appris sur les transmissions de donn&#233;es.


----------



## Al_Copett (27 Juillet 2006)

Voici un lien en français qui devrait t'éclaircir les idées http://www.cpl-france.org/

Tu devrais alors injecter ton signal CPL en amont de ta multiprises, directement au niveau de la prise murale. Idem pour les autres postes de travail du réseau si tu comptes les équiper de multiprises identiques. Donc les modules qui constituent ton réseau CPL ne seront pas protégés de la foudre et les appareils branchés dessus non plus.
Il faut voir aussi quel est le niveau de protection contre la foudre des modules de ton réseau CPL.
LA solution, à mon humble avis, c'est une protection entre  la sortie du compteur EDF et l'installation électrique de la maison.


----------



## utc (7 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Voici un lien en français qui devrait t'éclaircir les idées http://www.cpl-france.org/
> 
> Tu devrais alors injecter ton signal CPL en amont de ta multiprises, directement au niveau de la prise murale. Idem pour les autres postes de travail du réseau si tu comptes les équiper de multiprises identiques. Donc les modules qui constituent ton réseau CPL ne seront pas protégés de la foudre et les appareils branchés dessus non plus.
> Il faut voir aussi quel est le niveau de protection contre la foudre des modules de ton réseau CPL.
> LA solution, à mon humble avis, c'est une protection entre  la sortie du compteur EDF et l'installation électrique de la maison.



Merci, je viens de leur envoyer un mail pour en savoir plus sur la façon de se protéger de la foudre, aussi bien sur le *réseau électrique* que *téléphonique*, car celle ci peut tomber n'importe où.


----------



## utc (8 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je viens de leur envoyer un mail pour en savoir plus sur la façon de se protéger de la foudre, aussi bien sur le *réseau électrique* que *téléphonique*, car celle ci peut tomber n'importe où.



*Voici leur réponse*, car toutes les multiprises semblent ne pas être compatibles mais voici une solution :

_ Cela depend beaucoup du type d'onduleur, mais en general cela est a éviter, ou brancher le CPL sur une prise non ondulée et le materiel informatique sur l'onduleur. Le CPL fonctionne sur la bande 1,6 à 30 Mhz 

La meilleur solution dans ce cas reste ce produit :  
http://www.domolane.com/product_info.php?products_id=112 


Cordialement 
Equipe CPL France 
equipe@cpl-france.org _


----------



## Dramis (8 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Donc les modules qui constituent ton r&#233;seau CPL ne seront pas prot&#233;g&#233;s de la foudre et les appareils branch&#233;s dessus non plus.


 
Il suffit de faire passer le cable r&#233;seaux entre le module cpl et le mac par le protecteur de foudre (il y a une protection rj45 sur le mod&#232;le qui t'int&#233;resse), comme &#231;a le mac est en s&#233;curit&#233;. 

Pour le module du CPL, ben tant pis pour lui !!!


----------



## Al_Copett (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour Utc, Dramis,

UTC en en effet cette multiprises compatible CPL semble apporter une solution &#224; ton probl&#232;me.
Dramis exact, si il y a une protection r&#233;seau ethernet autant de l'utiliser.
Mais attention, ces protections ont quand m&#234;me une limite.
Si l'alimentation EDF se fait de fa&#231;on a&#233;rienne jusqu'au client ou si la ligne moyenne tension, 6300V si je n'ai pas trop oubli&#233; ce que l'on m'a appris, qui alimente le transformateur 6300V/380V qui alimente ton quartier ou village est trop proche alors rien de tel que de tout d&#233;brancher en cas d'orage trop proche. Ceci est surtout valable pour les zones rurales.
Mais que cela ne t'emp&#232;che pas de surfer.


----------



## utc (8 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> *Voici leur r&#233;ponse*, car toutes les multiprises semblent ne pas &#234;tre compatibles mais voici une solution :
> 
> _ Cela depend beaucoup du type d'onduleur, mais en general cela est a &#233;viter, ou brancher le CPL sur une prise non ondul&#233;e et le materiel informatique sur l'onduleur. Le CPL fonctionne sur la bande 1,6 &#224; 30 Mhz
> 
> ...



Je rectifie mon message car le format en italique n'est pas compatible 

http://www.domolane.com/product_info.php?products_id=112')


J'ai command&#233; ce mod&#232;le qui est fabriqu&#233; par MGE et garantie CPL (il est de plus, *nettement moins cher*  , l'&#233;cart de prix est effectivement cons&#233;quent  )


----------



## utc (14 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je rectifie mon message car le format en italique n'est pas compatible
> 
> http://www.domolane.com/product_info.php?products_id=112')
> 
> ...



Attention, je me suis tromp&#233;, car ce mod&#232;le n'a pas de protection de la ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique (utile, car, pas de bol, si la foudre tombe sur la ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique, &#231;a va tout droit au mac)

de plus je n'ai pas de chance car le parasurtenseur MGE que j'ai re&#231;u *ne fonctionne pas en CPL  *(encore des soucis en perspective ), les ordi en r&#233;seau CPL ne peuvent plus acc&#233;der au net.


----------



## Al_Copett (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour utc,

Tu as achet&#233; la Protection Box 5, mod&#232;le 66710, si je ne me trompe pas. Elle a au moins une prise compatible CPL, en fonction de la d&#233;scription qu'en donne MGE dans le ficiher PDF dont voici l'URL. Donc v&#233;rifie que tu as  bien  connect&#233; ton module CPL sur la bonne prise. 

http://www.mgeups.com/download/doc_intl/surge/pbox491fr.pdf

Donc rien n'est encore perdu.


----------



## utc (15 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour utc,
> 
> Tu as achet&#233; la Protection Box 5, mod&#232;le 66710, si je ne me trompe pas. Elle a au moins une prise compatible CPL, en fonction de la d&#233;scription qu'en donne MGE dans le ficiher PDF dont voici l'URL. Donc v&#233;rifie que tu as  bien  connect&#233; ton module CPL sur la bonne prise.
> 
> ...


Effectivement sur ton document que tu as gentillement joins , il est pr&#233;cis&#233; que *seulement 1 des 5 prises est compatible CPL*, mais laquelle ? cela n'est pas indiqu&#233;. Donc je ne sais plus si j'ai branch&#233; mon CPL sur la mauvaise prise ou si cela ne fonctionne pas.

De toute fa&#231;on j'ai renvoy&#233; la prise car je m'&#233;tais tromp&#233;, le mod&#232;le que j'avais (trop rapidement) choisi n'a pas de protection t&#233;l&#233;phoniqe, hors avec la foudre c'est pile ou face (le r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique ou le r&#233;seau t&#233;l&#233;phonique)

Enfant, j'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s impressionn&#233; par la foudre qui est tomb&#233; sur le poteau &#233;lectrique proche, alors que j'&#233;tais &#224; v&#233;lo (en r&#233;gion Parisienne). Je sais que la probabilit&#233; de recevoir la foudre est rare (bien que les impacts soient tr&#232;s nombreux sur l'ann&#233;e) mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re pr&#233;venir.(j'ai une triste exp&#233;rience dans un autre domaine, et je reste persuad&#233; qu'il vaut mieux ne pas jouer &#224; la roulette Russe)


----------



## Al_Copett (15 Août 2006)

Tu as certainement pris le mod&#232;le sup&#233;rieur, type 66711, celui que tu as indiqu&#233; dans ton 4i&#232;me post. Ce qui me semble un bon choix au vu des caract&#233;ristiques annonc&#233;es par le constructeur.
Avec la foudre la prudence est de mise, car retrouver son mac ou la maison comme une cr&#234;pe brul&#233;e c'est pas fun. Si tu habites dans une zone fortement urbanis&#233;e, la foudre et ses effets deviennent alors peu importants voir quasi nuls. Sauf si elle tombe tr&#232;s pr&#232;s, l&#224; c'est une autre histoire.
Ma seule protection est une simple multiprise avec un interrupteur que je coupe quand j'en ai fini avec ma machine.Il m'arrive de d&#233;connecter le modem du r&#233;seau t&#233;l&#233;phonique en p&#233;riode de forts orages. Mais bon, faut pas oublier.


----------



## utc (16 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Tu as certainement pris le modèle supérieur, type 66711, celui que tu as indiqué dans ton 4ième post. Ce qui me semble un bon choix au vu des caractéristiques annoncées par le constructeur.
> Avec la foudre la prudence est de mise, car retrouver son mac ou la maison comme une crêpe brulée c'est pas fun. Si tu habites dans une zone fortement urbanisée, la foudre et ses effets deviennent alors peu importants voir quasi nuls. Sauf si elle tombe très près, là c'est une autre histoire.
> Ma seule protection est une simple multiprise avec un interrupteur que je coupe quand j'en ai fini avec ma machine.Il m'arrive de déconnecter le modem du réseau téléphonique en période de forts orages. Mais bon, faut pas oublier.


Oui c'est très bien mais quand l'orage n'érait pas prévisible et que tu est à ton bouleau (par exemple) domage car avec le modem la foudre remonte au mac  c'est pour cela que pour un investtissement modeste la protection est exellente et facilite la vie (*c'est surement la chose la plus importante* )


----------



## Al_Copett (18 Août 2006)

Comme j'habite en ville, le r&#233;seau t&#233;l&#233;phonique est totalement enterr&#233; et j'ai pas mal de paratonerres dans le quartier (&#233;glise,h&#244;pital,...). Je dois reconnaitre que je vis un peu dangereusement, mais en 30 ans rien de facheux ne m'est arriv&#233; dans le quartier &#224; cause de la foudre.


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'habite en ville, le r&#233;seau t&#233;l&#233;phonique est totalement enterr&#233; et j'ai pas mal de paratonerres dans le quartier (&#233;glise,h&#244;pital,...). Je dois reconnaitre que je vis un peu dangereusement, mais en 30 ans rien de facheux ne m'est arriv&#233; dans le quartier &#224; cause de la foudre.


J'aime ton optimisme. 

Moi aussi je pensais comme toi pendant presque 50 ans, jusqu'au jour ou j'ai eu un tr&#232;s grave accident de sant&#233; (qui a failli m'emporter , coma et la totale) moi qui n'avais jamais rien eu de ma vie et qui ne prenait jamais de m&#233;dicament.


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2006)

Bonsoir UTC,

As-tu reçu ta nouvelle multiprise et comment cela fonctionne t-il avec le CPL ?


----------



## utc (25 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir UTC,
> 
> As-tu re&#231;u ta nouvelle multiprise et comment cela fonctionne t-il avec le CPL ?


Oui, mais ce n'&#233;tait pas le bon mod&#232;le car il n'y avait pas de protection t&#233;l&#233;phonique (donc pas de protection compl&#232;te).

Elle est donc retourn&#233;e &#224; l'exp&#233;diteur qui va me la rembourser.

Je compte bien ne pas abandonner et h&#233;site entre une protection g&#233;n&#233;rale directement au compteur EDF et t&#233;l&#233;phonique, et l'achat d'une multiprise parafoudre. L'artisant &#233;lectricien de mon village, que j'essaie de contacter n'est pas pr&#233;sent (normal en Ao&#251;t).

Je posterais la suite quand j'aurais une r&#233;ponse qui pourra aussi aider un autre (solidarit&#233; MacG&#233; oblige, mais c'est un plaisir de partager).


----------



## Al_Copett (26 Août 2006)

Une protection générale pour toute la maison est un délire de technicien que je suis, bien sur c'est le top techniquement mais économiquement aussi.
C'est un choix à faire en fonction de la probabilité d'être touché par la foudre ou non par le réseau de distribution électrique et/ou par le réseau téléphonique.
A ce niveau, c'est un compromis entre la sécurité absolue qui n'existe pas, la sécurité maximale possible et le cout de l'installation.
Je te conseille une bonne étude de marché avant de faire un choix, hélas je connais trop bien la technique qui consiste à foutre une trouille monumentale au client pour lui refiler un "truc" ou un "machin" qui coute le plus cher. Pas toujours avec le meilleur rapport qualité/prix.


----------



## utc (28 Septembre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Une protection g&#233;n&#233;rale pour toute la maison est un d&#233;lire de technicien que je suis, bien sur c'est le top techniquement mais &#233;conomiquement aussi.
> C'est un choix &#224; faire en fonction de la probabilit&#233; d'&#234;tre touch&#233; par la foudre ou non par le r&#233;seau de distribution &#233;lectrique et/ou par le r&#233;seau t&#233;l&#233;phonique.
> A ce niveau, c'est un compromis entre la s&#233;curit&#233; absolue qui n'existe pas, la s&#233;curit&#233; maximale possible et le cout de l'installation.
> Je te conseille une bonne &#233;tude de march&#233; avant de faire un choix, h&#233;las je connais trop bien la technique qui consiste &#224; foutre une trouille monumentale au client pour lui refiler un "truc" ou un "machin" qui coute le plus cher. Pas toujours avec le meilleur rapport qualit&#233;/prix.



J'ai contact&#233; mon &#233;lectricien, qui, honnetement  m'a dit qu'il valait mieux acheter des multiprises parafoudre, que faire une protection g&#233;n&#233;rale tr&#232;s couteuse pour un risque tr&#232;s faible o&#249; j'habite.

Par contre je lui posais une question &#224; propos du CPL auquel il n'a pas su trouver de r&#233;ponse.

Mon mac est dans une partie annexe de ma maison o&#249; cet &#233;lectricien &#224; refait a neuf l'intallation &#233;lectrique. Mais en CPL &#231;a ne fonctionne pas (o&#249; alors mal, je ne sais pas vraiment mais c'est l'informaticien pro qui a install&#233; le CPL qui me l'a dit) ce qui m'oblige a avoir une tr&#232;s longue rallonge pour que le CPL soit raccord&#233; a l'ancienne installation &#233;lectrique de la maison principale.

J'essaie de recontacter cet informaticien mais je n'ai toujours pas de r&#233;ponse. N'ayant pas de comp&#233;tence en la mati&#232;re, comme mon &#233;lecticien pro, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; intervenir.  J'avoue &#234;tre bloqu&#233;, car je pensais qu'a partir du moment o&#249; l'&#233;lectricit&#233; fonctionnait, le CPL fonctionnait d'office, ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Al_Copett (28 Septembre 2006)

Cette nouvelle partie de ton installation,est-elle pas protégée par un disjoncteur différentiel ou par de simples fusibles automatiques ( magnéto-thermiques) ?


----------



## utc (28 Septembre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Cette nouvelle partie de ton installation,est-elle pas protégée par un disjoncteur différentiel ou par de simples fusibles automatiques ( magnéto-thermiques) ?



Disjoncteurs differentiel, je ne pense pas, mais pour les fusibles automatiques il y a de fortes chances.


----------



## Al_Copett (29 Septembre 2006)

Ma réponse d'hier soir était un peu rapide, mais il m'est venu à l'esprit une autre question. Quel est de type de réseau électrique qui alimente ton domocile, monophasé 1*220V ou triphasé avec neutre, 3*380V+N, ou sans neutre, 3*220V ?
En cas d'alimentation triphasée, par soucis d'équilibrage du courant sur les trois phases, il se peut que la nouvelle partie de ton installation électrique soit alimentée par une phase qui n'est pas utlilisée pour la partie de la maison où tu as implémenté ton réseau CPL. Par exemple la phase qui sert à alimenter la cave et/ou le garage. Du coup en cas de réseau 3*380V+Neutre, seul le fil du Neutre est commun, donc on peut aisément comprendre que le signal du CPL n'arrive pas sur la nouvelle partie de ton installation électrique.
Il me semble possible que l'utilisation d'un disjoncteur différentiel qui mesure le courant dans le fil "aller" et dans le fil "retour" puisse influencer la propagation du signal CPL dans le réseau électrique.


----------



## utc (29 Septembre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Ma r&#233;ponse d'hier soir &#233;tait un peu rapide, mais il m'est venu &#224; l'esprit une autre question. Quel est de type de r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique qui alimente ton domocile, monophas&#233; 1*220V ou triphas&#233; avec neutre, 3*380V+N, ou sans neutre, 3*220V ?
> En cas d'alimentation triphas&#233;e, par soucis d'&#233;quilibrage du courant sur les trois phases, il se peut que la nouvelle partie de ton installation &#233;lectrique soit aliment&#233;e par une phase qui n'est pas utlilis&#233;e pour la partie de la maison o&#249; tu as impl&#233;ment&#233; ton r&#233;seau CPL. Par exemple la phase qui sert &#224; alimenter la cave et/ou le garage. Du coup en cas de r&#233;seau 3*380V+Neutre, seul le fil du Neutre est commun, donc on peut ais&#233;ment comprendre que le signal du CPL n'arrive pas sur la nouvelle partie de ton installation &#233;lectrique.
> Il me semble possible que l'utilisation d'un disjoncteur diff&#233;rentiel qui mesure le courant dans le fil "aller" et dans le fil "retour" puisse influencer la propagation du signal CPL dans le r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique.



"Al" tu est vraiment super !

Non mon alimentation est monophas&#233;e, c'est pour cel&#224; que je ne comprends pas. La phase fonctionne bien sur celle de la maison principale, donc je pense que c'est probablement au niveau du nouveau tableau de disjoncteurs que cel&#224; bloque. 
Pourquoi ?  (Je n'ai pas la comp&#233;tence)

Quel peut &#234;tre l'influence des fusibles automatiques ( magn&#233;to-thermiques) ?


----------



## Al_Copett (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonne question, mais sans voir l'installation de visu, je dois avouer que te donner une réponse est un exercice plus que hasardeux.


----------



## utc (29 Septembre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Bonne question, mais sans voir l'installation de visu, je dois avouer que te donner une réponse est un exercice plus que hasardeux.



Je vais recontacter l'informaticien qui est à l'origine decouvreur de ce problème et je te donne son avis.


----------



## utc (29 Septembre 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Bonne question, mais sans voir l'installation de visu, je dois avouer que te donner une réponse est un exercice plus que hasardeux.



Je t'ai fais parvenir un message privé.


----------



## Al_Copett (29 Septembre 2006)

ai répondu


----------



## NENENE (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Suis toute nouvelle dans ce forum. J'ai acheté IMac dernièrement. Voici mon problème (si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait bien car suis pas trop douée pour ce genre de choses) :
j'ai branché CPL DEVELO 200 sur ma neufbox qui est dans l'entrée et le 2ème CPL sur mon décodeur HD (qui est dans salon avec télé) et je voudrais rajouter sur neufbox un parafoudre.
Dois-je laisser CPL sur prise murale et rajouter sur celui-ci (qui a une prise sur l'autre face) un parafoudre multiprise pour pouvoir brancher mon tél et ma neufbox dessus ? Est-ce que je ne vais y perdre en vitesse de débit ? Quel genre de parafoudre dois-je acheter ? Suis paumée. Merci de venir à mon secours !!!


----------



## Al_Copett (26 Décembre 2009)

L'idée semble bonne, mais ton module CPL n'est pas protégé et celui est connecté à ton ordinateur via le câble réseau.
Maintenant si tu as la malchance d'être touchée par la foudre, ton module CPL claquera en premier, puis par le câble réseau qui le relie à ta machine, celle-ci pourrait être touchée à son tour.:mouais:
Donc ton niveau de protection sera celui de ton module CPL.

La solution consiste à protéger toute ton installation électrique dés la sortie du compteur.

Pour ce qui s'agit des performances du CPL, normalement rien à craindre.


----------



## monsieur (30 Décembre 2009)

J'ai longuement discuté avec un des techniciens de mon FAi au sujet des CPL.
J'avais des soucis avec chez moi, la TV sautait de plus en plus en fonction des appareils qu'on allumait dans la maison.

Donc la qualité du débit du CPL dépend en très grande partie de ton installation électrique d'origine, à savoir le compteur mais aussi et surtout les câbles électriques qui courent partout.

Finalement (pour la petite histoire) j'ai pour l'instant laissé tomber le CPL, un câble en ETHER était bien plus efficace même si c'est plus chiant à installer.

Perso chez moi, j'ai fais installer un bloc prise au mur avec prise RJ45 et para-foudre intégrés.
Du coup je suis tranquille, et comme j'ai gardé mon APC devant le mac et le modem, je suis plus que tranquille de chez tranquille là (aha le parano).


----------

